# Russo-Georgian War painting research



## Eknapp57 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reference source where I can get info on the Georgian air units that operate the Su-25? So far I've found nothing specific. I'm doing research for a new painting regarding the Russo-Georgian conflict and need some facts about which units were involved.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 15, 2008)

Eknapp57 said:


> Does anyone know of a reference source where I can get info on the Georgian air units that operate the Su-25? So far I've found nothing specific. I'm doing research for a new painting regarding the Russo-Georgian conflict and need some facts about which units were involved.



Do you need info on the Georgian units only? I believe there's no much info on them either.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/66/Su-25KM.jpg


----------



## Eknapp57 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for the response Ramirezzz. Info on either Georgian or Russian Su-25 units involved in this conflict would be helpful. I'm looking for lots of details. 

I'll try the wikimedia link you've posted.


----------



## Ramirezzz (Aug 16, 2008)

here's an old camo type from the first Abkhaz war of 1993:
http://www.airwar.ru/history/locwar/xussr/abhazia/ab_su25.jpg


----------



## Eknapp57 (Aug 17, 2008)

Great! Good start. I'll continue to dig alittle deeper. If you happen across anything more that may help I'd be much obliged. I'll be posting the finished product here when it's done.


----------

